# Amplificador guitarra Laney estropeado



## arrivaellobo (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola foreros, me trajeron el otro dia un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica, el Laney TF300, de 120 W. Al conectarlo emitía un ruido muy fuerte, y me daba la impresion de que cuanto más tiempo lo dejara encendido mas fuerte tronaba.
Lo abrí y miré superficialmente y nada parecia quemado. Me bajé el manual de servicio y chequé los transistores, tanto los de salida (MJ15024) como los excitadores (TIP31C y TIP32C).
No se si porque no los medí bien o por otras circunstancias, pero parecían estar bien.
Al conectarlo todo de nuevo y encender el ampli para medir tensiones uno de los MJ15024 empezó a hacer un ruido como de falso contacto, y cada vez se calentaba más, así que lo apagué por seguridad. Hice una prueba desconectando los MJ y dejando los excitadores. Al conectar el altavoz, suena lo que le metas en la entrada, pero obviamente muy bajito, y suena bien, sin ningun ruido, por lo que recurro a ustedes para que me orienten un poco.
¿Cambio los transistores de salida y listo?
¿Reviso las resistencias y demás que los conectan con el resto del circuíto?
Por cierto, las tensiones de la fuente son +/- 40V.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 22, 2010)

Se me olvidó decir que en el Esquema los transistores de salida son los MJ15003, y el amplificador tiene puestos los MJ15024.
Un saludo


----------



## Juanlulo (Abr 25, 2010)

Asegurate de que los colectores de los transistores de potencia hacen buen contacto en el circuito impreso. Con el tiempo, el contacto falla debido a la compresión de la fibra de vidrio.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 25, 2010)

Si el altavoz esta sonando fuerte, no es problema de los transistores de salida. Los transistores de salida no oscilan por si solos. Cuando fallan, simplemente se escuchan muy distorsionados.
Por otro lado, probablemente se trate de una soldadura fria, de alguna tierra, o la linea de alimentacion este teniendo problemas con el filtrado.
Para el caso, revisa con el osciloscopio, si lo tienes a mano, la linea de alimentacion, conectando la entrada del osciloscopio en AC, para que solo te deje pasar la componente alterna y asi saber si trae componentes de este tipo. Si es así, el problema es la fuente, un capacitor seco, o desoldado.
Por otro lado, puedes ir hacia atras a revisar donde se genera el ruido, hacia atras en las etapas. Si no tienes idea de como hacerlo, puedo decirte los puntos de prueba o en su defecto, no tienes osciloscopio, entonces va a complicarse bastante el asunto.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 25, 2010)

Ante todo gracias por la ayuda. Acabo de conectar el soldador y me voy a poner a revisar, primero lo de los colectores que dice Juanlulo, si eso esta correcto compruebo la alimentacion con el osciloscopio. En cuanto tenga resultados lo posteo.
Pero lo que me extraña es que sin los transistores de potencia no se escucha el ruido, solo la música, pero obviamente a un nivel inferior. Por eso pienso que el ruido se genera en la última etapa de amplificación.
Un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 26, 2010)

Vuelvo con los resultados. Probando y midiendo, me di cuenta de que al apretar la placa en diversos puntos el ruido dejaba de sonar, asi que la resoldé entera y vualá, problema resuelto ya suena bien. Ahora el problema es que creo que se ha terminado de quemar uno de los  transistores de potencia,(aunque cabe la posibilidad de que los fusibles hayan saltado por la alta corriente que generan las resistencias quemadas, ya que los TR me marcan correctos con el multimetro) saltaron los 2 fusibles de la placa. He medido las resistencias de 5W de cada uno y me marcan las dos menos de 1 Ohm, cuando son de 22 Ohm, y con el multímetro en prueba de diodos/continuidad me da continuidad, entiendo que porque estan quemadas.

Resumen:
Sin los TR de salida suena bien, fuera ruido.
Resistencias quemadas (R18 y R19)
Probando en este momento al amplificador con resistencias cambiadas.

Un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 26, 2010)

Nuevos resultados. He estado probando con las resistencias nuevas y los TR que tenía puestos, y a la salida tenía CC, la de la rama negativa de la fuente, es decir, -40 VCC. Como soy un impaciente y un loco, he conectado un altavoz al ampli y lo he encendido, y ha empezado a echar humo una de las resistencias que he cambiado.
Por las dudas de los TR, le he puesto temporalmente un par de 2N3055, y sigo teniendo CC en la salida (no he vuelto a conectar el altavoz...)

EDIT: Es increible lo que estoy aprendiendo a base de investigar, medir, probar y comerme el coco. Acabo de medir los TR excitadores, y uno de ellos, el TIP32C, que es el de la rama NEGATIVA daba continuidad entre base y colector, por lo tanto está ahí el problema de la continua en la salida. Ahora mismo no tengo reemplazos en casa así que hasta que no los compre no podré probar, pero me sería muy útil la opinion de algún "experto" .

Muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 26, 2010)

Efectivamente... puede tener continuidad... pero la pregunta es... en un solo sentido... O mejor dicho, sabes checar transistores? Es pregunta seria, no hago burla de ningun tipo, solo que, si estas midiendo con algun indicado de continuidad con un foco, el transistor te va a dar continuidad de uan manera y debe marcar circuito abierto en otra.

Total... Si tienes CC de 40 volts negativos, es porque efectivamente esta el transistor de fase negativa exitado, y el transistor tip puede ser la falla. Cambialo y veremos el resultado.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 27, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> He medido las resistencias de 5W de cada uno y me *marcan las dos menos de 1 Ohm, cuando son de 22 Ohm,* y con el *multímetro en prueba de diodos/continuidad me da continuidad*, entiendo que porque *estan quemadas.*



Ojo acá.
El multímetro ante resistencias tan "chicas" marca continuidad, avisándote en pantalla cuánto es la resistencia que se presenta en el circuito entre punta (+) y punta (-). 
Estás seguro de que la resistencias son de 22 Ohms y no de 0,22 Ohms?

Verificá eso por las dudas. Si no es así, simplemente ignorá mi comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Efectivamente... puede tener continuidad... pero la pregunta es... en un solo sentido... O mejor dicho, sabes checar transistores? Es pregunta seria, no hago burla de ningun tipo, solo que, si estas midiendo con algun indicado de continuidad con un foco, el transistor te va a dar continuidad de uan manera y debe marcar circuito abierto en otra.
> 
> Total... Si tienes CC de 40 volts negativos, es porque efectivamente esta el transistor de fase negativa exitado, y el transistor tip puede ser la falla. Cambialo y veremos el resultado.



No se si te he entendido bien lo que has dicho, el TIP32C lo he medido fuera del circuito y me da continuidad en los dos sentidos entre base y colector.




> Ojo acá.
> El multímetro ante resistencias tan "chicas" marca continuidad, avisándote en pantalla cuánto es la resistencia que se presenta en el circuito entre punta (+) y punta (-).
> Estás seguro de que la resistencias son de 22 Ohms y no de 0,22 Ohms?
> 
> ...



De eso me acabo de dar cuenta ahora mismo, que con resistencias chicas en modo continuidad zumba el multimetro, pero midiendo su resistencia me da menos de 1 Ohm, unos 0.8 Ohm, y se que son de 22 Ohm por que lo pone en la resistencia y en el esquema pone 22R.

¿Entonces cambio el TIP32C y ya debería funcionar no?
Aunque ya se que en este mundillo nada es seguro hasta que pasa... 
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Nimer (Abr 27, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> De eso me acabo de dar cuenta ahora mismo, que con resistencias chicas en modo continuidad zumba el multimetro, pero midiendo su resistencia me da menos de 1 Ohm, unos 0.8 Ohm, y se que son de 22 Ohm por que lo pone en la resistencia y en el esquema pone 22R.
> 
> ¿Entonces cambio el TIP32C y ya debería funcionar no?
> Aunque ya se que en este mundillo nada es seguro hasta que pasa...
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo



Si tenés tensión negativa en la salida del parlante, revisá el TIP correspondiente y los capacitores que están por ahí cerca. Igualmente, primero probá la placa sin los transistores de salida. Si eso marcha bien, ponelos y siempre con lámpara en serie, hacé la prueba.
Antes de conectar un parlante a la salida, medí la tensión en la misma, así no quemás otro parlante más.
Acordate de aislar los transistores del disipador, y antes de conectar a tensión, verifícá esas aislaciones con el multímetro. (Puesto en continuidad y tocando disipador con cada pin del transistor)

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 27, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Si tenés tensión negativa en la salida del parlante, revisá el TIP correspondiente y los capacitores que están por ahí cerca. Igualmente, primero probá la placa sin los transistores de salida. Si eso marcha bien, ponelos y siempre con lámpara en serie, hacé la prueba.
> Antes de conectar un parlante a la salida, medí la tensión en la misma, así no quemás otro parlante más.
> Acordate de aislar los transistores del disipador, y antes de conectar a tensión, verifícá esas aislaciones con el multímetro. (Puesto en continuidad y tocando disipador con cada pin del transistor)
> 
> Saludos.



Si, el TIP ya lo medí y está mal, ya lo he escrito antes. Los condensadores no los he comprobado, ahora lo hago.
¿Con una lámpara de 25W irá bien no? ¿Pasa algo si pongo una de mas Watios?
Las aislaciones con el disipador siempre las pruebo, ahi no hay problema.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 27, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Si, el TIP ya lo medí y está mal, ya lo he escrito antes. Los condensadores no los he comprobado, ahora lo hago.
> ¿Con una lámpara de 25W irá bien no? ¿Pasa algo si pongo una de mas Watios?
> Las aislaciones con el disipador siempre las pruebo, ahi no hay problema.



Una de 25W quizá no te deje arrancar el amplificador. Si con la de 25W se prende con todo su esplendor, entonces cambiala por una de 60W que ahí SI debería arrancar. Cuando conectes, siempre sin parlante.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 27, 2010)

Ya he verificado los condensadores cercanos al TIP dañado y estan correctos. Solo me queda ir a por el TIP, y entonces, si he entendido bien, SIN los TR de potencia mido la continua en la salida, y si está a un nivel aceptable coloco los MJ y vuelvo a medir, ¿es correcto?
Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda prestada, de veras.
Un saludo


----------



## Nimer (Abr 27, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Ya he verificado los condensadores cercanos al TIP dañado y estan correctos. Solo me queda ir a por el TIP, y entonces, si he entendido bien, SIN los TR de potencia mido la continua en la salida, y si está a un nivel aceptable coloco los MJ y vuelvo a medir, ¿es correcto?
> Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda prestada, de veras.
> Un saludo



Reemplazá el TIP que estaba dañado. Conectá el amplificador sin los MJ de salida, y medí la tensión contínua en la salida del parlante. Si la tensión es menor a 40mV, podrías conectar un parlante. Esa medición, hacela con la entrada de audio conectada a masa.
Siempre trabajando con la lámpara en serie.
Si todo va bien, inyectale señal en la entrada del amplificador y debería escucharse a un nivel de volumen bajo, y quizás distorsionado. En dicho caso, apagar todo, poner los transistores de salida, y repetir la prueba desde el principio, incluyendo la parte de medir la tensión en la salida con la entrada a masa, y después conectar el parlante sólo si la tensión es menor a 40mV.
Y ahí con audio en la entrada, debería funcionar.

Contame cómo te fue.
Saludos!


----------



## Juanlulo (Abr 28, 2010)

De acuerdo con lo dicho. Las resistencias de los emisores de potencia son de 0,22 Ohms, es normal que piten con el polimetro en continuidad. el Tip, parece por lo que dices , que está mal. Para medir un transistor debes poner el polimetro en prueba de diodos, si el transistor es NPN, flecha emisor hacia fuera, debes colocar la punta positiva en la base y medir entre base-colector y base-emisor, si la medida da de unos 4xx mv a 7xx mv, los de potencia estarán al rededor de 500mv, y si al colocar la punta negativa en la base y medir en los mismos puntos da abierto, el transistor está bien. La medida Base colector, será siempre un poco menor que la medida base emisor. Para los PNP el mismo proceso pero empezando con la punta negativa.
 Debes comprar el TIP 32 C, que es de 100v. Para no quemar los finales en las pruebas, sustituye los fusibles por resistencias de 10 Ohms 1/4W, puedes soldarlas a los que se te han fundido,si todo está bien, no se queman, verás que no hay continua en la salida de altavoz, conecta entonces este y podras darle un poco de volumen, si suena bien, quita el volumen, apaga, espera unos segundos, pon los fusibles y todo deberá ir bien. Si algo está mal la resistencia se quemará y cortara tan rapido que elos transistores no sufrirán ningún daño.  Perdonadme la extensión.

Un saludo.

Las resistencias de 10 Ohms. debes ponerlas en seriecon las entradas de alimentacion de + y -.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

¿Pero las resistencias de los transistores de salida no son de 22 Ohm? En el esquema pone 22R y en las resistencias mismas pone R22.
Lo de medir transistores ya lo tengo aprendido (gracias a este amplificador).
Mañana voy a la tienda de electronica a ver si tienen los dichosos TIP32, ojalá que sí, porque sino tendré que hacer un pedido por internet con el correspondiente dineral en gastos de envío y demases...
Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Juanlulo (Abr 28, 2010)

Puedes estar seguro, son de 0,22. Para amplificadores de potencia siempre son menores de 1 Ohms. Para Amplis de auriculares con menos de 1w 55Ohms de impedancia puden llegar a ser hasta 47  incluso las he visto de 100Ohms.

En el esquema pone 0R22=0,22=R22 pero 22R=22Ohms.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

Entonces lo que pasa al medirlas es que la escala mas pequeña del multimetro es 200 Ohm, y para medir una resistencia tan baja esa escala es demasiado grande y marca incorrectamente.


----------



## Juanlulo (Abr 28, 2010)

si no lo encuentras lo posteas y te busco equivalentes.

Efectivamente, yo, apretando las puntas en 200Ohm, no bajo de "00,3" midiendo la resistencia de 0,22 tengo "00,5" "00,4". que es aproximadamente la R de las puntas del polimetro mas la resistencia real.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

Juanlulo dijo:


> si no lo encuentras lo posteas y te busco equivalentes.



No hace falta Juanlulo, no te tomes tanta molestia por mi, algo de ayuda esta bien, pero tampoco pido eso... pero muchas gracias por el interes, de verdad


----------



## Nimer (Abr 28, 2010)

R22 son 0,22Ohms. También puede decir "R22J"
Por eso desde el principio dije que te fijes si son de 22 ohms, o de 0,22. Esas resistencias se usan para que a cada transistor le vaya la misma corriente, y que no trabajen disparejos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2010)

Ya está. Compré el TIP32C, lo soldé, así como las resistencias originales de 0,22Ohm, medí continua a la salida y nada, 80mV. Puse transistores de potencia e igual, salida correcta. Así que conecté el parlante y a sonar!
He estado toda la tarde tocando la guitarra con ese ampli casi a tope, y funciona de maravilla.
Muchas gracias por toda vuestra ayuda, sin vosotros seguramente no lo habría conseguido reparar.
Nos vemos en el foro


----------



## Nimer (Abr 29, 2010)

Me alegro!  Saludos!


----------



## Juanlulo (Abr 30, 2010)

Que lo disfrute, y a mandar.
Un Saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 30, 2010)

Jeje gracias (15 caracteres)


----------



## metroyd (Oct 15, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hola foreros, me trajeron el otro dia un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica, el Laney TF300, de 120 W. Al conectarlo emitía un ruido muy fuerte, y me daba la impresion de que cuanto más tiempo lo dejara encendido mas fuerte tronaba.
> Lo abrí y miré superficialmente y nada parecia quemado. Me bajé el manual de servicio y chequé los transistores, tanto los de salida (MJ15024) como los excitadores (TIP31C y TIP32C).
> No se si porque no los medí bien o por otras circunstancias, pero parecían estar bien.
> Al conectarlo todo de nuevo y encender el ampli para medir tensiones uno de los MJ15024 empezó a hacer un ruido como de falso contacto, y cada vez se calentaba más, así que lo apagué por seguridad. Hice una prueba desconectando los MJ y dejando los excitadores. Al conectar el altavoz, suena lo que le metas en la entrada, pero obviamente muy bajito, y suena bien, sin ningun ruido, por lo que recurro a ustedes para que me orienten un poco.
> ...



Hola que tal. Espero puedas leer esto

Tengo un ampli laney tf300, que compré usado. Llevo con él como 10 meses y no he tenido problemas. Pero ahora que lo prendí para practicar de repente dejó de sonar. Y solo se oye muy pero muy bajito, y cuando subo mas volumen o toco mas fuerte, se oye un rudio como si tronara, como si se forzara para poder dar la salida. Probé cambiando el cable de alimentacion, el cable de guitarra y todo sigue igual.

Lei un tema que abriste sobre un problema, y parece que es similar el problema. 
Yo no lo pienso solucionar pero me gustaria que me dijeras lo que pasa y alguna solucion para llevarlo a reparacion e indicar por donde deben moverle. 

Espero puedas ayudarme. Si quieres mas detalles del problema, con gusto los daré.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 16, 2010)

Pues te puedo decir que el problema que tenía el mío era en los drivers de los transistores de potencia, pero para saber por donde va el problema deberías hacer algunas mediciones. Si tienes un multímetro, desconecta el altavoz, enciende el amplificador y mide en la salida si existe tensión contínua.
Un saludo


----------



## metroyd (Oct 16, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Pues te puedo decir que el problema que tenía el mío era en los drivers de los transistores de potencia, pero para saber por donde va el problema deberías hacer algunas mediciones. Si tienes un multímetro, desconecta el altavoz, enciende el amplificador y mide en la salida si existe tensión contínua.
> Un saludo



Perdon si parezco ignorante pero exactamente donde debo poner las patitas del multimetro? En el canal Input del ampli?  Cuando me dices que desconecte el altavoz, es desconectar el plug de la parte de atras supongo.
El multimetro en que tipo de medicion lo pongo? 

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 16, 2010)

Mira podemos hacer dos cosas, si quieres repararlo tu te puedo intentar ayudar, pero si lo quieres llevar a reparar casi es mejor que lo lleves y ya, que busque el técnico el fallo, porque para hacer las mediciones que te digo debes abrir el amplificador (quitarle tornillos).


----------



## metroyd (Oct 16, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Mira podemos hacer dos cosas, si quieres repararlo tu te puedo intentar ayudar, pero si lo quieres llevar a reparar casi es mejor que lo lleves y ya, que busque el técnico el fallo, porque para hacer las mediciones que te digo debes abrir el amplificador (quitarle tornillos).



Creo q tienes razon. No creo poder repararlo yo. La idea era llevar una teoria del problema en base a un experto como tú y poder asi explicarle al "experto" la posible solucion. Pero mejor asi que quede.

Te agradezco mucho. Comento como me fue. Saludos!


----------



## Juanlulo (Dic 7, 2010)

Dá la impresión de que fuesen los transistores finales. habría que medirlos.


----------



## fiebrero (Dic 12, 2010)

Gente del foro,
soy nuevo acá en este foro,
le lei todo, la verdad muy bueno,
soy tecnico electrico y estoy en 4to año de ingenieria electronica, pronto a recibirme, 
el problema es que tengo un amplificador laney TF300, q*UE* no es mio, me lo trajo un amigo para que se lo arregle porque metia un ruido cuando uno usaba el rever, como una descarga.
Abri la caja de reverberación y tenia un problema con la masa, lo arregle y lo probé, funciono. Se fue el ruido. Pero cuando lo arme dejó de andar. Se quedó mudo. 
Revisé todo y todo da la idea de andar, no hay chispazos, la válvula del pre emite luz demostrando que funciona. A la válvula le llega tensión, al pre también, a la etapa de potencia también.
El parlante anda bien porque activando la linea sucia sale un ruido y con otros ensayos también sale un ruido. La etapa de potencia también calienta un poquito demostrando que anda.
Lo único que no anda, y que es lo mas importante, es la entrada. La entrada no llega a la salida.
Estoy desesperado!!!!
Si alguien puede tirarme un centro se lo voy a re agradecer.
Abrazo!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro, Fiebrero.



fiebrero dijo:


> ...la válvula del pre emite luz demostrando que funciona. A la válvula le llega tensión, al pre también, a la etapa de potencia también.


Eso no es cierto. Que emita luz quiere decir que el calefactor anda, nada más.

Empezá por aislar las partes del ampli. Probá el pre solo y fijate si a su salida hay señal. Si la hay, el asunto viene más adelante.
Si ahí no hay señal, revisá la entrada de la válvula (probablemente una 12AX7). Si la señal llega hasta ahí, pero no sale...

Probá de meter señal (con chuparte un dedo y tocar alcanza) en la entrada de la etapa de potencia a ver si aparece por la salida (PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR).

Comentá qué es lo que pasa en cada caso, que así vamos acotando el problema.
Saludos


----------



## fiebrero (Dic 12, 2010)

cacho, gracias por tu respuesta,
una pregunta más,
no se quema la etapa de potencia si le saco la entrada y enchufo el ampli y lo prendo?
Es decir si funcionando desconecto el pre de la etapa de potencia para medir como vos me dijiste?

Gracias!
abrazo y seguimos en contacto


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2010)

No pasa nada si las encendés por separado. No te recomiendo andar metiendo los dedos para hacer las conexiones/desconexiones con todo encendido porque ahí sí podé smeter la pata y quemar algo y porque una válvula no funciona con poca tensión 

Prepará la prueba con todo apagado, condensadores de fuente descargados y aparato desenchufado. Hecho eso, a probar (ojo con las tensiones, que no son chiste por ahí adentro y estás atrás de un trafo, así que no hay disyuntor que valga).

Saludos


----------



## fiebrero (Dic 12, 2010)

cacho,
ahi hice una prueba que creo puede aportar mucho,
si yo toco el cable que vuelve del la caja de reverberacion se escucha un ruido por el parlante. Es decir la etapa de potencia funciona. El parlante también. Porque el retorno del rever va directo a la etapa de potencia. Esto lo vi en el plano del circuito.
El tema es que la señal que viene de la entrada no sale del pre.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2010)

fiebrero dijo:


> Porque el retorno del rever va directo a la etapa de potencia. Esto lo vi en el plano del circuito.


Tenías el esquemático... ¡Subilo! (¿O ya está en algún lado?)

Bueno, entonces estamos un paso más cerca. El problema está en el pre o en el switch (quizá electrónico) que lo manda a la entrada del ampli.


----------



## fiebrero (Dic 12, 2010)

cacho, 
el primero que escribio puso el esquemático, 
sigo probando

cacho,
a mi no me cierra una cosa, si vos te fijas en el esquematico, seguis la entrada, hasta llegar al VR1 (que es el volumen) pasa por un AO en donde se suma con otra señal (la que viene de la valvula), de ahi vuelve para pasar por otro AO otro y de ahi sale ya para la etapa de potencia. Lo que yo veo es que si uso el canal limpio la señal no pasa por la valvula. Puede ser?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2010)

Eso me pasa por no mirar el tema entero antes de preguntar... ¿Ves por qué hay que hacerlo? 


Lo de la válvula que decís: Fijate que hay varios FET ahí que están haciendo de interruptores y fijate que se habilitan alternativamente. Fijate que a la válvula le llega señal desde U3-A, y a ese operacional le llega desde dos FET (TS4 y 5) que deben estar conduciendo. Si no, no tenés señal.
En otras palabras, tenés la posibilidad de no tener ningún pasaje de señal por la válvula.

Ubicá U10-B (está a la derecha del esquema, es el sumador del que hablás) en el PCB y fijate si de ahí sale la señal (como es el "B" del operacional, estimo que es la pata 7). Si no sale, metele una y fijate si hace ruido el ampli. 
Es esperable que si hay señal en esa salida, haya sonido en el ampli. Ahí habrá que buscar el problema más atrás, meté señal por las salidas de U4-A y U6-A para comprobar los potes y los transistores esos que pueden estar molestando (TS6 y 8). Así se sigue para atrás hasta (ojalá) encontrar una pavada que no anda y que la válvula esté bien.

Fijate también si aparecen las tensiones A, B, C, D y E como corresponde, que son las que manejan los fets estos que cortan o habilitan el audio. Si no están correctas, apuntá para el 4069 y su circunstancia que es lo que las maneja.

Bueno, me voy a dormir que mañana arranco temprano.
Saludos


----------



## fiebrero (Dic 13, 2010)

todavia no pude solucionarlo,
pero hice algunas pruebas interesantes,
1ero, conecte una señal de audio al return del rever el circuito del pre y sale perfecta por el parlante. 
2do, conecte una señal de audio por la entrada (donde se conecta la guitarra) y con un auricular lo conecté entre la masa y la entrada y comenzo a escucharse, aunque tenuamente, la señal por el parlante,
rarisimo!!!
si alguien puede aportar algo sería grandioso.
Igual ya estoy cerca de llevarlo a alguien que sepa y que lo arregle.
Apropósito, alguien sabe de alguien que arregle estos ampli en rosario, que sea honesta y que no me rompa el ******??? Porque seguramente debe ser una ***** *gigante. pero no me puedo dar cuenta.
Eso es todo 
gracias!!!


----------

